# Mickey Mouse Platy...not sure if injury or disease



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

1. What is the size of your tank? *29g*

2. What are your water parameters? State the brand of test kit used. *API Master Test: 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrite, 20ppm Nitrate, pH: 8.1*

3. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or brackish water? *Freshwater*

4. How long the aquarium has been set up? *About 4 months, set up on 12/22/12*

5. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? *9 female bettas, 4 platys, 6 corys (3 melini and 3 punctatus), 2 otos, 4 amano shrimp and a bunch of MTS and Ramshorns. Platys are the newest, got them 2 weeks ago. Everything else has been in there for over 2 months. I'm pretty sure everything is full grown, the largest female betta is 2.5 inches.*

6. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? *No*

7. What temperature is the tank water currently? *80F*

8. Are there live plants in the aquarium? *Yes, heavily planted*

9. What filter are you using? State brand, maintenance routine and power capacity.* Eheim 2213, cleaned once a month*

10. Any other equipment used (aside from heater and filter which are two very important components of the tank)? *Bubble wand*

11. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? What is your lighting schedule (assuming you do not rely on sunlight for our viewing pleasure)? *Lights are on from 10:30am-10:30pm, minimal sunlight exposure*

12. When did you perform your last water change and how much water was changed? How often do you change your water? Do you vacuum the substrate? *I do weekly ~50% water changes with the last being Thursday. I vacuum the substrate with every water change.*

13. What foods do you provide your fish? What is the feeding schedule? *Feeding everday, rotate between a variety of frozen foods (blood worms, brine shrimp, tubifex, daphnia), live daphnia about once a week, fresh zucchini for the otos and platys a couple times a week, shrimp and algae wafers for corys, and NLS betta pellets *

14. What unusual signs have you observed in your fish? *Fish seems to be acting normal and eating very well, just has a white spot/sore on dorsal fin. When I bought the fish, one of them got stuck in a hole in the net and that MIGHT be what this is. She's had this spot since I brought her home 2 weeks ago and has not gotten worse, but hasn't gotten better either. Not sure if I should be treating her with something or not...the only QT tank I have is 2.5 gallons, which is a bit small for her? Here's a pic so you can see what I mean by sore -








(excuse the poop, lol)*

15. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? If so, what treatments did you use? State your reasons for planning ahead of proper diagnosis. *No treatment other than adding extra stress coat during water changes.*


----------



## Lishka (May 3, 2013)

How is your fish now??


----------

